# WILL YOU BE HERE FOR THE PLAYOFFS?



## Dynasty Raider

I'm looking for a place to follow the Clippers ... will you be here?


----------



## Jamel Irief

I'll be here.


----------



## Bogg

I'll be checking in pretty regularly


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Cool ... I'll be here.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Can I wear my kobe jersey?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Jamel Irief said:


> Can I wear my kobe jersey?


Why not ... this IS the Lakers' home site with an occasional mention of the other teams. He's the Lakers' Elvis ... can't even retire .... all of us that drop by from time to time have to accept that.

You can listen to me badmouth Doc and Baby Doc.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dynasty Raider said:


> Why not ... this IS the Lakers' home site with an occasional mention of the other teams. He's the Lakers' Elvis ... can't even retire .... all of us that drop by from time to time have to accept that.
> 
> You can listen to me badmouth Doc and Baby Doc.


You got that right, I'm pretty much scared to say anything bad about the lakers because I'm worried someone will ban me.


----------



## Basel

Jamel Irief said:


> You got that right, I'm pretty much scared to say anything bad about the lakers because I'm worried someone will ban me.



I won't ban you. Don't worry.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*GAME ONE: Spurs @ Clippers*

Clipps won!!!! 

So sorry I wasn't here .... have serious family problems. I should be here on time next game.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*%%k DOC ... does he really believe these guys can play 48 minutes per game during playoffs?

We have no bench because he sold us out to get his son here ....

Our starters are exhausted already.

SHIT!!!!


----------



## Basel

Clippers suck.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DOC Rivers suck!


----------



## Porn Player

Griffin turning the ball over at such important times really killed the Clippers last night.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Well ... 
I've been reading others' comments and it seems I'm the ONLY ONE that can see DOC is the problem.

He literally played the starters for 40+ minutes throughout the season and expects those same starters to be able to play 48 minutes under playoff intensity and win ... am I the only one that sees something wrong with that?

*BALLMER: He sold out on our bench (wouldn't play them to justify trading them) just to make room for his one-trick son. That is a fool's knowledge. And a POWER GRAB.*We need a coach and apparently a GM.

playing 48 minutes in playoff games, after playing 40+ minutes throughout the season ... unbelievable.

Thank you for your willingness to post with me. I cannot support DOC ... good luck to the players.


----------



## Basel

His one-trick son is the reason you won Game 4.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Basel said:


> His one-trick son is the reason you won Game 4.



And that will likely be his claim to Clipper fame because no one else wanted him ... he was on his way out of the league until along came daddy.


----------



## Bogg

People make _way_ too big of a deal about Austin Rivers coming off the bench for LA. The problem isn't that he's playing, it's that he's legitimately one of their four best guards. I mean, the guy took Jordan Farmar's spot on the roster, and is "squeezing out" Lester Hudson and Dahntay Jones from the rotation. Sure, criticize Doc The GM for not getting better players (trading away Jared Dudley plus a future first and hard-capping yourself just to sign Spencer Hawes was brutal in hindsight), but you'd be hard-pressed to make a case that Austin doesn't belong on the floor for this Clippers squad.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Bogg said:


> People make _way_ too big of a deal about Austin Rivers coming off the bench for LA. The problem isn't that he's playing, it's that he's legitimately one of their four best guards. I mean, the guy took Jordan Farmar's spot on the roster, and is "squeezing out" Lester Hudson and Dahntay Jones from the rotation. Sure, criticize Doc The GM for not getting better players (trading away Jared Dudley plus a future first and hard-capping yourself just to sign Spencer Hawes was brutal in hindsight), but you'd be hard-pressed to make a case that Austin doesn't belong on the floor for this Clippers squad.


To say he took Farmar's place is not saying much ... Farmar has NEVER been good. It was easy for him to get on the floor because his father made it that way ... you don't honestly think he's better than Collison, Bledsoe, and a whole host of players that Doc didn't let get on the floor because of his plan to bring in his son. Dudley is not in the discussion except to mention one of the many mistakes Doc has made as a GM. 

My main point is you can't run these guys for 48 minutes and expect them to play at max capabilities throughout the playoffs. They were tired coming in and now they are exhausted. IF and that's a big IF they make it to the next round, expect a sweep ... only because they have nothing in the tank ... not because the opponent will be a better team. One thing is for sure, they will be out-coached. Not only does Doc believe in running them for 40+ minutes, he doesn't believe in calling time out at the appropriate time. But ... then there's Austin the savior (hahahaha). With him we might do the sweeping. 

You don't get it ... to Doc, it doesn't matter who sits ... Austin was always going to be first off the bench.


----------



## Bogg

Dynasty Raider said:


> To say he took Farmar's place is not saying much ... Farmar has NEVER been good.


.....and yet, Farmar was the guy who was occupying the spot in the rotation that Rivers is now in. Again, blame Doc The GM for doing a poor job of roster-building, but Rivers is at worst a push with Farmar this season while having at least some upside going forward. 




Dynasty Raider said:


> It was easy for him to get on the floor because his father made it that way ... you don't honestly think he's better than Collison, Bledsoe, and a whole host of players that Doc didn't let get on the floor because of his plan to bring in his son.


If Doc's master plan all along was to trade for his son and force-feed him minutes in order to raise his profile, then wouldn't he have just traded Bledsoe for him in the first place? The fact of the matter is that Bledsoe and Collison have nothing to do with the situation at all: Bledsoe was traded because the Clippers had zero wing depth and LA didn't plan on paying Chris Paul's backup eight figures, and Collison left due to a combination of Sacramento promising him a starting spot and LA being unable to offer him any sort of reasonable contract because they hardcapped themselves signing Hawes. 

Conspiracy theories are fun and all, but the simple fact of the matter is that Doc botched the 2014 offseason and there wasn't much in the way of bail-out options that would also fit under a very restrictive hard cap available for a future second-round pick. A lottery pick still on his rookie contract who hasn't worked out with the team that drafted him is _exactly_ the type of flier that teams take in that situation. There's a reason Thomas Robinson has been picked up by multiple teams, or Phoenix traded for Marcus Morris, or Indy traded for Evan Turner, or OKC traded for Enes Kanter. Sometimes it works out, and sometimes it doesn't. 



Dynasty Raider said:


> You don't get it ... to Doc, it doesn't matter who sits ... Austin was always going to be first off the bench.


That's not even true right now. Jamal Crawford's playing significantly more than Austin is, in fact right in line with his postseason minute averages for LA since getting there, as was also the case during the regular season. Rivers is the fourth guard in a four-guard rotation, and he's only there because Doc's planned Collison replacement (Farmar) fell flat. Everything else is just people desperately trying to make something out of nothing.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Basel said:


> His one-trick son is the reason you won Game 4.


His one-trick son came in and committed 2 critical mistakes and old reliable Crawford had to come in ... you know him, the one everyone wants trade but he's always there to save the day.

There still time, albeit it a little time, for the 'son' to show something other than why no one in he league wanted him.

GOOD JOB CP3, JJ, MATTY, BLAKE, DJ AND CRAWFORD!!!!! ON TO ROUND TWO. Get well CP

Reminder ... my position all along has been Doc has overplayed the starters all year and it is catching up ...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

http://imgur.com/byFQT2c


----------



## Bogg

Dynasty Raider said:


> His one-trick son came in and committed 2 critical mistakes and old reliable Crawford had to come in ... you know him, the one everyone wants trade but he's always there to save the day.
> 
> There still time, albeit it a little time, for the 'son' to show something other than why no one in he league wanted him.
> 
> GOOD JOB CP3, JJ, MATTY, BLAKE, DJ AND CRAWFORD!!!!! ON TO ROUND TWO. Get well CP
> 
> Reminder ... my position all along has been Doc has overplayed the starters all year and it is catching up ...


Austin played all of 12 minutes in game 7. The Rivers hate is actually getting bizarre at this point - it's like if Chicago fans decided that if they don't win the title it'll be all Tony Snell or Kirk Hinrich's fault. The guy's a fringe rotation player on a team without a better alternative.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

Take it from a Pelicans fan, you don't want to try and win a title with Austin Rivers in your 9 man rotation. Still I just don't see a better guy on that roster who should be playing over him right now.


----------



## Bogg

BobStackhouse42 said:


> Take it from a Pelicans fan, you don't want to try and win a title with Austin Rivers in your 9 man rotation. *Still I just don't see a better guy on that roster who should be playing over him right now.*


That's the rub. I have no problem with anyone who thinks LA needs to upgrade their supporting cast this summer, but after Nate Robinson's knee gave out there just isn't anybody on the roster to force Austin out of the rotation. He's solidly the fourth-best guard on the team, and replaced someone he's probably better than.


----------

